# Meter datos reales (tension) a matlab



## oihana (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola,

Quiero simular un deposito de agua en matlab.
Para eso necesito meter desde fuera una tensión que simule el nivel de agua.
si alguien me puede ayudar...


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 22, 2007)

Mira este sitio:

http://www.it.fht-esslingen.de/~zimmerma/software/IOlib.htm

Saludos


----------

